# Groomer issue



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I could use some help figuring this out. We took my ten month old cockapoo to the groomers yesterday for a complete shave (She found some tar >_<) and now she looks like a very different dog. She seems very depressed. 

Is she depressed cause her fluffy fur is gone?


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I am no expert but I have had 2 friends who's dogs were depressed afterwards. One said her dog seemed in shock and the other one felt as though her dog felt a bit vulnerable without his curls and took to his basket for a day.
Hope she's happier soon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lynn .. Sorry to hear your cockapoo is not too happy at the moment .. 

I am not sure about the cut having an effect on her mood, but their are some experienced groomers on here who may be able to help you - either Adam, Nicole or Kendal


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some dogs can be a bit off after a short cut. just act normal. go have fun with her.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's possible that the experience was a bit traumatic for her. Dylan had a scalping a couple of weeks ago and was upset when I brought him home but back to normal by the morning.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Im not up on clipping but I remember a friends poodle getting clipper rash and being miserable for a few days a couple of times after getting clipped.

Hopefully they will be back to normal soon but keep a wee eye in case its something unrelated to the clipping that just started at the same time.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the replies. She seems to be getting her bounce back.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

It will be the experience and your response to the experience. 
Have fun with her, smiles, playtime, positive words!
They are like kids they pick up on all the tones and sadness
" oh baby what have they done to you...." or
" oh baby don't you just look pretty!"
Guess the tones we use!!!

They come out a bit bewildered and we need to up the praise.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

axl took 3 weeks to get back to normal.


----------

